# Medicine



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Doctor friend told me today that every third call he receives is from the pharmacist or a parent telling him the drug prescribed is not available and what alternative can be used.

If you have to have a specific drug I would suggest you try and find it now and stock up..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Doctor friend told me today that every third call he receives is from the pharmacist or a parent telling him the drug prescribed is not available and what alternative can be used.
> 
> If you have to have a specific drug I would suggest you try and find it now and stock up..


Also if you need prescription drugs on a daily basis forever....maybe not a good idea to live in Egypt


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Doctor friend told me today that every third call he receives is from the pharmacist or a parent telling him the drug prescribed is not available and what alternative can be used.
> 
> If you have to have a specific drug I would suggest you try and find it now and stock up..


Yes good advice, but I need life saving medications but I shop around and find supplies by checking out chemists in busier areas. I also use the Nile Hospital, which although private, the fees are so low and its the cleanest hospital I have ever been to, even beats one of Londons top hospitals


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

alexander4455 said:


> Yes good advice, but I need life saving medications but I shop around and find supplies by checking out chemists in busier areas. I also use the Nile Hospital, which although private, the fees are so low and its the cleanest hospital I have ever been to, even beats one of Londons top hospitals





This is today.. my friend lives in a busy area shopping around wont get you medicine if the country cannot afford to import itm


----------

